# Broadcom Security Platform Personal Secure Drive Trusted Platform Module



## dpknauss

This is in reply to this closed thread:
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/635907-pds-access-failed.html


> "The initialization of the PSD access failed...". The top header of the window showed "Embedded Security Personal Secure Drive".


Related symptoms, often on Dell Latitude Laptops: a couple of minutes after you turn the computer on, you see warning windows on the screen,:



> Broadcom
> 
> The initialization of the PSD access failed - this may be because the TPM component on your PC is disabled, uninstalled, or not functioning correctly.


and:



> Broadcom Secure Foundation (TM) TPM Status Indication Applet
> 
> An Security Platform Services connection failed (0xe0283103). Yes, it says "An", not "A".


The typical "answer" to this "problem" if you ask google is 1) reinstall windows or 2) uninstall the Trusted Platform Module (TPM) software. You may read that it is an "extra" driver you accidentally installed.

Not true.

These errors come when you have installed the TPM but have not enabled the BIOS settings that activate it.

To get rid of these errors and take advantage of the added Trusted Platform Module (TPM) functionality, you need to activate TPM in your BIOS. Instructions are here:

http://www.solano.edu/tech_learn_resources/techtips/D620/security.htm#wp1113909

http://www.dell.com/content/learnmore/learnmore.aspx?~id=smartcard&~series=latit&~tab=recommendations&c=us&cs=555&l=en&s=biz

https://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/latd620/en/UG/security.htm#wp1113909


----------

